# Monitors, adult size, weight, temperement chart..



## TWENTY B (Dec 10, 2008)

After having ackies for a little while as my 1st monitor like most people do,
now i've decided i'd like something a bit larger eventually leading up to lacies or perenties. 
So, I'd like a little help on deciding and i'm sure alot of other people would be interested in also knowing 
This would make a great future refrence, If this works well i'll start one for pythons as well

What would the average adult size (svl & total), weight and temperement of these monnitors be.?
How easy are they to obtain on the lecenced reptile market?
Any other relevant info would be great..
Pics would be much appreciated, 
I will update the information table as the relevant info comes up.

*Monitors - CLASS 1
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]G2263 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus acanthurus _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Spiney-tailed Monitor 
Q2268 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus gilleni _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Pygmy Mulga Monitor 
G2271 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus gouldii _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Sand Monitor 
M2282 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus tristis _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Black-Headed Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]*Monitors - CLASS 2
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]K2733 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus baritji _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Black-spotted Spiny-tailed Monitor 
Y2264 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus brevicauda _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Short-tailed Pygmy Monitor 
K2265 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus caudolineatus _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Stripe-tailed Monitor 
Z2267 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus giganteus _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Perentie 
Y2272 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus indicus _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Mangrove Monitor 
Q2284 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus kingorum _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Long-tailed Rock Monitor 
K2273 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus mertensi _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Mertens’ Water Monitor 
M2274 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus mitchelli _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Mitchell's Water Monitor 
S2285 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus panoptes _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Yellow-spotted Monitor 
Q2276 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus primordius _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Northern Ridge-tailed Monitor 
W2287 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus rosenbergi _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Heath Monitor 
W2279 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus spenceri _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Spencer's Monitor 
Y2280 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus storri _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Storr’s Monitor 
K2281 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus timorensis _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Spotted Tree Monitor 
Z2283 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus varius _[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Lace Monitor 
S2269 Varanus glauerti Kimberley Rock Monitor 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 10, 2008)

These are my 2 little devils, 

G2263 _Varanus acanthurus _Spiney-tailed Monitor (ridge tail monitor)
Name, Stumpy & Digga
Age, 10 months
Sex, unknown
Total length, aprox 35cm
Feeding on, dusted crickets and woodies every 2-3 days
Temperement, not great hadlers but never bitten, never had a real fight between them


----------



## cris (Dec 11, 2008)

These links will help. 
http://www.amonline.net.au/herpetology/research/pdf/varanidae.pdf
http://www.mampam.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=13&Itemid=76


Here is the number of keepers for each species in NSW for 2006-7 there are a few others outside of NSW too.
Varanus acanthurus	Spiny-tailed Monitor	103	
Varanus baritji	Black-spotted Spiny-tailed Monitor	2	
Varanus brevicauda	Short-tailed Pygmy Monitor	7
Varanus caudolineatus	Stripe-tailed Monitor	1	
Varanus giganteus	Perentie	8
Varanus gilleni	Pygmy Mulga Monitor	55	
Varanus gouldii	Sand Monitor	49
Varanus indicus	Mangrove Monitor	3
Varanus kingorum	Long-tailed Rock Moniotor	3	
Varanus mertensi	Mertens’ Water Monitor	17	
Varanus mitchelli	Mitchell's Water Monitor	8	
Varanus panoptes	Yellow-spotted Monitor	5	
Varanus primordius	Northern Ridge-tailed Monitor	3	
Varanus rosenbergi	Heath Monitor	6	
Varanus spenceri	Spencer's Monitor	22	
Varanus storri	Storr’s Monitor	27	
Varanus timorensis	Spotted Tree Monitor	18	
Varanus tristis	Black-headed Monitor	34	
Varanus varius	Lace Monitor	83	

As far as temperment goes _V.gilleni_ and spencers seem to be typically reluctant to bite but still dont like to be handled. Laceys have a reputation for biting but there would be exceptions. I have found V.panoptes to be somewhere between the 2. I havnt really had any experience with anything else yet. No species should ever be purchased as a cuddling or handling pet and you need to remember the big ones can cause real damage if you arnt careful.


----------



## FAY (Dec 11, 2008)

I have varanus primordius....he is a cutie!
Has heaps of character, hates being touched....freaks out.
He is a great little hunter and smashes those crickets....
Didn't realise there was only 3 in NSW.
Had a girl, but she died. He seems quite old.
Can't really measure and weigh him...as I said he freaks out.


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 11, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I have varanus primordius....he is a cutie!
> .


Something a little uncommon you have there. What would you estimate his length at? Any chance of a photo?


----------



## Boney (Dec 11, 2008)

HOW accurate do you think that list is ? doesnt seem like many people keep monitors . now i realise why it can be so hard to get certain animals if nobody even keeps them. lacies are up there but considering the room they take up . thought there might of been alot more smaller animals . can someone put the numbers up for python keepers .please ..


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 11, 2008)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> HOW accurate do you think that list is ? doesnt seem like many people keep monitors . now i realise why it can be so hard to get certain animals if nobody even keeps them. lacies are up there but considering the room they take up . thought there might of been alot more smaller animals . can someone put the numbers up for python keepers .please ..



The list isn't accurate at all, they never have been over the years.


----------



## cris (Dec 11, 2008)

The list is the number of keepers taken from the NSW wildlife returns, here is the whole thing


----------



## FAY (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is the little guy! Freaked out just taking a pic.
He is pretty old...I would say.


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 12, 2008)

i love monitors if i got one i would like a bell's phase, the second i saw one i was in love


----------



## shaggymelb (Dec 12, 2008)

> As far as temperment goes _V.gilleni_ and spencers seem to be typically reluctant to bite but still dont like to be handled. Laceys have a reputation for biting but there would be exceptions. I have found V.panoptes to be somewhere between the 2. I havnt really had any experience with anything else yet. No species should ever be purchased as a cuddling or handling pet and you need to remember the big ones can cause real damage if you arnt careful


 
I agree whole heartedly.
Kept a pair of Mertens many years ago now..was a little careless handling the male to clean enclosure..I was left with a welt from his tail that made me look like I'd been whipped.


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 14, 2008)

1st update, in order of size
any aditional info or corrections please let me know

*Monitors - CLASS 1*

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Q2268 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus gilleni [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Pygmy Mulga Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 186mm, total 460mm[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]G2263 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus acanthurus [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Spiney-tailed Monitor[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 237mm, total 630mm[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]M2282 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus tristis [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Black-Headed Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
-max svl 280, total 750mm
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]G2271 _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus gouldii [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Sand Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 425mm[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]*Monitors - CLASS 2*[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Q2284 [/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus kingorum [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Long-tailed Rock Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 70mm[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Y2264 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus brevicauda [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Short-tailed Pygmy Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 118mm, total 230mm[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Q2276 [/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus primordius [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Northern Ridge-tailed Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 119mm, total 260mm weight 33g[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]K2265 [/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus caudolineatus [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Stripe-tailed Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 132mm, total 320mm[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Y2280 [/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus storri [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Storr’s Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl , total 440mm[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]K2733 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus baritji [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Black-spotted Spiny-tailed Monitor [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 200mm,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]S2269 _Varanus glauerti_ Kimberley Rock Monitor [/FONT]
-max svl 246mm, total 790mm[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Y2272 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus indicus [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Mangrove Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]M2274 [/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus mitchelli [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Mitchell's Water Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 356mm, total 680mm[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]K2281 _[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus timorensis [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Spotted Tree Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]K2273 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus mertensi [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Mertens’ Water Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 475mm, total 1130mm[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]W2287 [/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus rosenbergi [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Heath Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 489mm[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]S2285 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus panoptes [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Yellow-spotted Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 670mm [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]W2279 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus spenceri [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Spencer's Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Z2283 [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus varius [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Lace Monitor [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 750mm, total 1920mm, weight 14kg[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Z2267 [/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Varanus giganteus [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman][FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]Perentie [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times New Roman]-max svl 880mm, total1960mm, weight 17kg[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2008)

monitors are great full of personality. imo just get a lacey if thats what you want. Laceys were my first and only monitor i have kept. amazing animals.


----------



## cris (Dec 14, 2008)

Jason said:


> monitors are great full of personality. imo just get a lacey if thats what you want. Laceys were my first and only monitor i have kept. amazing animals.



I agree with what you are saying but getting a lacey first is a big step, if fully aware of what they are getting into i wouldnt discourage someone from getting one as a first goanna, but they are probably of the most dangerous reptiles you can keep in Australia. There was a member of this site bitten recently because they obviously had no idea what they where doing (but seemed to think otherwise).


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 14, 2008)

I just got my first spencers and must say she is beautiful and very enquisitive.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 2, 2009)

i do agree with cris in away,laceys curiosity and their no-fear for humans they develop can make them dangerouse!"when feeding"since their should be no reason to piss off your lacey..my lacey is my 3rd monitor,my first was a nile(not a freindly monitor as beautiful as she was) when i was residning in southern africa and my 3rd was a sand monitor here wich i found worse to hanlde and get used to,obviously his bite wont be as bad as a lacey..but just be careful,know your monitors well and dont let the lacey bite you.. i recon more information should be put out about lace monitors and their keeping habits,since they are one of the most dangerouse lizards in australia,but they can also be one of the tamest(NOT THE RIGHT WORD BUT YEAH),handable and easy to approach iv observed,"IF KEPT PROPERLY AND ENOUGH TIME IS SPENT WITH THEM"...haha im lace monitor reppin here! but ow well sum has to since they got such a bad reputaion as kept monitors.. n e way
peace out to all tha monitor lovers..Varanus RULE!!!!


----------



## Maree (Jan 4, 2009)

I would agree, Spencers are a good choice for a start in larger monitors. Relatively calm, easy to look after, not too demanding, not too large. I have seen the odd oversized one but generally speaking they aren't that big and heavy. Not to bitey (unless they think your hand is food) even the tail whip is not as determined as a lacey on calmer individuals. 

Maree


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 4, 2009)

the more I read...the more I want one!!!

Do some people put them in bird avieries (the larger species)?


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 4, 2009)

shame spencer are class 2, 
how would they compare in size to a gouldii


----------



## Dave (Jan 4, 2009)

Same here.. I keep hearing about spencers.. And I know someone who has a female thats possibly gravid :lol: Maybe one day... 



Crazy_Snake08 said:


> the more I read...the more I want one!!!
> 
> Do some people put them in bird avieries (the larger species)?


----------



## antmisk (Oct 11, 2009)

My spencers are about the size of my sandies at the moment but the male spencers would be heavier than the sandies they tend to be stockier than sandies.


----------

